# Getting the most from my camera



## RThomas (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello!

My sister has asked me to photograph her wedding next month, and I want to get the best results.

I know about JPG artifacts and wavelength filtering and getting stuck with images that have nowhere to go to 'fix' after the fact because they've been stripped down to their bare bones.  

I've done research and discovered how RAW style formats give you more to work with, so I'm looking for an app that will let me take DNG pictures with my iPhone.  Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not sure how to answer this. As a cell phone camera, be as good as some might be. Is not the appropriate equipment to use for a wedding. 

Honnestly, this almost seems as if its bait to start a flame war post.

As for your question though. Raw is a capability of the camera and its software. It is not software you use after the fact on a picture (edditing yes, capture no). If your camera only outputs jpeg, then your output will only be jpeg. Once the picture is saved in jpeg and it is compressed. There is no way to get the information that is lost by compression back.

You may take excellent pictures with your phone, and they may look great on your phone. But what do they look like printed to 8x10? I don't know your ability, but from the horror stories on this site and others. This is a situation to stay away from. Unless your sister knows full well the limitations of your phone (picture quality, and printable size), I would have a good long talk with her. Just so everyone is on the same page.

Obviously I don't know you, and have not seen any of your pictures. But this situation screams "are you kidding me"!  Honnestly, no offence intended.


----------



## NateWagner (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, I'm sure it's an attempt at trolling.


----------



## JFew (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh brother -

That'll be the day...and it will be!


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 17, 2009)

Am I reading this correctly?

You plan on using an iPhone to photograph a whole wedding? I really don't even know why cell phones have cameras. They all suck, and if you don't need the quality pics that an SLR provides, just bring along a point and shoot. They take WAY better pics than a phone, and are compact and easily transported.

Anyway, if you don't have a real camera, PLEASE tell her to find someone else. She will probably only get married once, and she should have clear photos so she can remember it forever. This is no offense to you, because not even Justin Kosman could properly photograph an event like this with a phone camera.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 17, 2009)

ben...that was quite possibly, THE most diplomatic response to a flame-ready post i've ever seen.
good on you.:thumbup:


----------



## itznfb (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2009)

Look closely at the OP's avatar. Seems tongue-in-cheek is a staple.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 17, 2009)

I think you guys are pulling my leg.  The iPhone has a *3* megapixel camera, and I know that was what the top of the line digital cameras could do just a few years ago.

I've seen film photographers using cameras that are 10 or even 20 years old, so I figure I should be ok.


----------



## itznfb (Jul 17, 2009)

RThomas said:


> I think you guys are pulling my leg.  The iPhone has a *3* megapixel camera, and I know that was what the top of the line digital cameras could do just a few years ago.
> 
> I've seen film photographers using cameras that are 10 or even 20 years old, so I figure I should be ok.



:thumbup: GLHF


----------



## JFew (Jul 17, 2009)

Shall I say it again?

Oh brother.


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 18, 2009)

RThomas, to be honest megapixels are one of the last things you should care about. Quality, not quantity. A phone cam just isn't good enough. Does it even have a flash? You could take some pics for yourself, but if she wants a good photo that she can frame and cherish for years, a camera phone pic just will not cut it. And again, I'm coming down on the phone, not you. You might be able to do a fine job with an SLR. No one could properly photograph a wedding with a phone.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2009)

RThomas said:


> I think you guys are pulling my leg. The iPhone has a *3* megapixel camera, and I know that was what the top of the line digital cameras could do just a few years ago.
> 
> I've seen film photographers using cameras that are 10 or even 20 years old, so I figure I should be ok.


Pulling your leg? No.

Did you notice the difference in lenses between those cameras and your phone? :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

As Arthur C. Clarke once said, "To the average person, any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." :thumbup:


----------



## memento (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## RThomas (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I think I get what you all are saying.  Obviously, I need to re-visit how I'm taking the pictures.  

Reading between the lines, it seems like there are some legitimate limitations to the iPhone as a camera, and what I'm hearing is that if I want to get good pictures at the wedding with it, I'll really have to know those limitations and work smart to get around them.

I've got some ideas re: this, I'll do some more research and come back with what I've found out.  Mainly, I should be able to whip up a simple tripod mount using an old 'belt holster' phone holder I used to use for it.  If I can get the camera steady, that should make a big difference.  I'm also looking at some portable lights so I can work around the lack of flash.  I'm thinking some LED flashlights, zip-tied to the tripod or something.

I'm super grateful for all your help!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 19, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Hey guys, I think I get what you all are saying. Obviously, I need to re-visit how I'm taking the pictures.
> 
> Reading between the lines, it seems like there are some legitimate limitations to the iPhone as a camera, and what I'm hearing is that if I want to get good pictures at the wedding with it, I'll really have to know those limitations and work smart to get around them.
> 
> ...


 
When you get your set up done.  Please post a picture of it.  If you have too, do it in front of a mirror.  I would like to see how this works.


----------



## Joves (Jul 19, 2009)

This is way funny. :lmao:
Seriously though couldnt you go to Apple and see if they have a RAW D/L for you phone. But even more seriously nobody in the right mind would use an iPhone or, any phone for that matter for a wedding. I like to ghettoo setups but, that is way to ghetto for me.


----------



## itznfb (Jul 20, 2009)

i just want a video of the bride kicking his ass after she sees his results


----------



## RThomas (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys are funny, heh heh.  I know you're just kidding around, though, because the guy at the AT&T store said it was a really good camera.  Here's a pic I just took:







As you can see, it really picks up the colors vividly and gets all the detail very clearly.  I picked this shot because I had my headlights on so you can really see everything clearly.  I can tell that I'll need to have some much bigger lights than I had planned to make this work, so I'll see what I can rent.  There are work lights with stands at the local hardware rental place that should do quite nicely.

I'm not going to bug my sister with all these details, she's busy getting ready for her big day!  I'm so proud of her, she's really making sure everything is perfect.  The ceremony will be taking place in a really fantastic location, so I'll need to take REALLY nice pictures to get everything down.

She hasn't picked a videographer yet, but I heard that the new iPhone has a video camera so it might be time for me to upgrade!


----------



## itznfb (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a nokia phone from like 6-7 years ago that takes better pictures than that. your iphone is fail.
you should definitely get a nokia for the wedding.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in two mindsets wither this guy is an idiot or if he is trolling...
I don't think anyone can be that dumb so ill place my money on trolling
I would be too scared to pull a phone out and take pictures with it, as a main photographer, for some PERSONAL momento's of the wedding it would be fine, but to give to the bride... that is just fail... i see your family must be really dumb to "higher" someone who uses a phone to take images... it will never work in a Church / Reception

good luck though if your being serious, thanks for the laughs


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah now I'm sure he's kidding. That pic absolutely sucked and he was all like "see how clear everything is?" Just ignore this now. He's just trying to get people mad at him. And that thing about zip-tying LED lights to a tripod, please...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2009)

I say bring a local kindergarten class to the wedding, give them paper and crayons and let them draw the pictures.  They can't be any worse than this.  Besides, how could the bride be pissed at a bunch of 5 year olds? :mrgreen: :lmao: :mrgreen:



RThomas said:


>


----------



## usnirmal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there, if you are planning to do wedding photography, let me tell you as a friend, never use your iphone or whatever cell phone you have to take the photographs of your sister's precious moment... it will ruin your relationship with her... forever... you know what i mean right.... you should at least use a digital SLR if you really want to get some sweet ones... and well, if you do not want to spend on buying, there are some places who rent cameras for a pretty reasonable price... so just go for it.. and if you are not too good with photography, just use the program mode (especially the ones during the most significant moments of the wedding), and you can try some on manual mode.. just try, it does not destroy the camera... your sister's wedding is a once-in a lifetime moment for her.. so get the best out of it man...


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, yes, the time is now ripe for:


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, I just figured it out.

I see the problem with the picture.

He didn't do a recalibration when he left LA for Oregon. Camera on his Iphone was adjusted for the smog of LA. So, now that its in good clean air of Oregon, that atmospheric saturation calibration is out of whack.

I am pretty sure the Apple store has a recalibration kit available. I am not sure but I think they are pretty pricey though. Something like $499 for the low end ones, to over $7,000 for the high end pro models.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, I get that the lens isn't perfect.  So if I need a new one, where do I get it?

Benhasajeep: LOL yeah, the weather here in Eugene is weird, the air actually kinda hurts my lungs.  I get the same thing whenever I leave the Valley, I guess I'm just used to it by now.  No worries, I'll save cig $$ when I head back home.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 20, 2009)

I found this, does anyone have any experience with it?

Factron iPhone case packs interchangeable camera lenses, built-in excess


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 20, 2009)

I really don't know if you're serious or not. Honestly, you can't possibly think that that pic you posted up here is good. It's totally blurry; you can hardly tell that the big object is a woman. But if you are serious, let me tell you again, you can't use a phone to properly photograph a wedding. Quit trying to upgrade your phone or convince us that it's good enough. Find someone else to be the official photographer and then use you phone to take your own pics if you want.


----------



## Joves (Jul 20, 2009)

Well if you are serious then I guess your sister will be crying and, all that good stuff, then she will never speak to you again at the most.


----------



## willma88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lets break this down....

He wants to photograph a wedding on a Iphone...

Theres a app for that..


----------



## ddeerreekk (Jul 20, 2009)

You probably want to try out nikons new line of iphone lenses to get the best quality, might set you back a couple hundred though. I think this is the 50mm but I can't really tell, there's not that much information about them online. They must not have caught on yet.


----------



## itznfb (Jul 20, 2009)

this thread should be a sticky


----------



## RThomas (Jul 21, 2009)

Newsflash!  I just read that the new iPhone has a lens by Carl Zeiss and that he makes very good ones!  This should cover my needs if I understand right!  

I wanted the new one so I can do video, now I can have my sister pay for the upgrade!  Thanks guys, if it hadn't been for all your help, I might have made a big mistake, but now I know what I need to do.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 21, 2009)

itznfb said:


> this thread should be a sticky



This thread should have a psychiatrist!!! :crazy: :lmao:


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 21, 2009)

willma88 said:


> Lets break this down....
> 
> He wants to photograph a wedding on a Iphone...
> 
> Theres a app for that..




This reply deserves $100, we should all chip in and give willma88 $100 between us... think about it... its only like $3 per person... not much 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lmao::smileys:


----------



## Big (Jul 21, 2009)

I say just let him try it and let him see for himself if he doesn't believe us... It's like bringing a pocket knife to gunfight...


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 21, 2009)

Big said:


> I say just let him try it and let him see for himself if he doesn't believe us... It's like bringing a pocket knife to gunfight...




Nah a Pocket knife has a chance of making an impact...

More like taking a spoon as your only weapon to the front line... unless your Macgyver it wont work out too well 

P.s. Maybe time to Lock this thread as it is an OBVIOUS Troll


----------



## Big (Jul 21, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > I say just let him try it and let him see for himself if he doesn't believe us... It's like bringing a pocket knife to gunfight...
> ...


I agree lol  The day I see a photographer with an iphone is the end of true photographers...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 21, 2009)

Big said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > Big said:
> ...




I wouldn't, It might be a violation of the ADA.  We wouldn't want to get in trouble.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 21, 2009)

OMFG I'm going to piss my pants I'm laughing so hard.

 







BEST...

THREAD...

EVAH...


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 22, 2009)

you could buy those expensive ass lens or you could buy a Nikon D40. About the same price...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 22, 2009)

im not sure whats more fun the read...the OP's questions, or the replies that are serious answers


----------



## itznfb (Jul 22, 2009)

i hope he breaks his iphone trying to attach the lens.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a brilliant idea.

We make an adapter that will allow the use of all those APS slr lenses going to waste now a days.  To, be used on the cell phone cameras. 

All the people who bought into the APS slr hype and now no longer use them.  Could sell their unused lenses to the cell phone people.  They get money for their old unused equipment.

And all those people with $400 and $500 cell phone cameras can feel like they are true photographers with real lenses on their phones.   

Too bad the Red Green show is not on.  I am sure he could find a way to duct tape an APS lens to an Iphone and get it to work.  :lmao:

Just think of all that good glass out there from the major manufacturers just wasting away.  When a cell phone could use the transplant.


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 22, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> im not sure whats more fun the read...the OP's questions, or the replies that are serious answers



He really sounds serious, though. We're just trying to save him from being forbidden to touch a camera for the rest of his life.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 22, 2009)

I've made good progress on putting my new pro rig together, I'll be doing some test shot soon and will post them here.  I hope to have the new iPhone 3G S this week.  I found a place to get the worksite flood lights rented, I might get them for a day in a few days for a test.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 22, 2009)

RThomas said:


> I've made good progress on putting my new pro rig together, I'll be doing some test shot soon and will post them here.  I hope to have the new iPhone 3G S this week.  I found a place to get the worksite flood lights rented, I might get them for a day in a few days for a test.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Don't buy a new phone!

Get a real camera!


----------



## marp (Jul 22, 2009)

RThomas said:


> I've made good progress on putting my new pro rig together, I'll be doing some test shot soon and will post them here.  I hope to have the new iPhone 3G S this week.  I found a place to get the worksite flood lights rented, I might get them for a day in a few days for a test.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Well, one of the fourth-generation iPhone prototypes was "lost", i guess you can have a look, if you weren't able to obtain it. Just imagine, its camera should be much better than on that old iPhone you wait for. It would be just awesome to get it before the wedding.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 22, 2009)

RThomas said:


> I've made good progress on putting my new pro rig together, I'll be doing some test shot soon and will post them here.  I hope to have the new iPhone 3G S this week.  I found a place to get the worksite flood lights rented, I might get them for a day in a few days for a test.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



[SIZE=+1]They're coming to take me away, HA HA
They're coming to take me away, HO HO HEE HEE HA HA
To the funny farm
Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, _Ha-haaa!_

To the happy home
With trees and flowers and chirping birds
And basket weavers who sit and smile
And twiddle their thumbs and toes
And they're coming to take me away, _Ha-haaa!_

To the funny farm
Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, _Ha-haaa!_[/SIZE]


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :smileys: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> RThomas said:
> 
> 
> > I've made good progress on putting my new pro rig together, I'll be doing some test shot soon and will post them here. I hope to have the new iPhone 3G S this week. I found a place to get the worksite flood lights rented, I might get them for a day in a few days for a test.
> ...


 
Nice  :mrgreen:


----------



## RThomas (Jul 22, 2009)

You guys are funny, heh heh.  Btw, my sister was telling me tofU that she was worried about the whole "cell phone cam" thing, but I told her not to worry because you guys were helping me out, and she seemed reassured.  "If the professionals say it's ok, then I trust you, Roy".  She was impressed when told her about the things you guys taught me about, like the importance of lenses and Carl zeiss and lights.  I'd be lost without your help, I realize that now!  

I can't wait to show you the special holder for the lights and tripod mount and stuff.  As thanks, I'm going to put a big thephotoforum.com logo on it to make sure you guys get the credit!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 22, 2009)

RThomas said:


> You guys are funny, heh heh.  Btw, my sister was telling me tofU that she was worried about the whole "cell phone cam" thing, but I told her not to worry because you guys were helping me out, and she seemed reassured.  "If the professionals say it's ok, then I trust you, Roy".  She was impressed when told her about the things you guys taught me about, like the importance of lenses and Carl zeiss and lights.  I'd be lost without your help, I realize that now!
> 
> I can't wait to show you the special holder for the lights and tripod mount and stuff.  As thanks, I'm going to put a big thephotoforum.com logo on it to make sure you guys get the credit!


You're the best troll i have ever seen 
Obvious, but so funny


----------



## Big (Jul 23, 2009)

RThomas said:


> You guys are funny, heh heh.  Btw, my sister was telling me tofU that she was worried about the whole "cell phone cam" thing, but I told her not to worry because you guys were helping me out, and she seemed reassured.  "If the professionals say it's ok, then I trust you, Roy".  She was impressed when told her about the things you guys taught me about, like the importance of lenses and Carl zeiss and lights.  I'd be lost without your help, I realize that now!
> 
> I can't wait to show you the special holder for the lights and tripod mount and stuff.  As thanks, I'm going to put a big thephotoforum.com logo on it to make sure you guys get the credit!


Oh my god lol


----------



## u14inferno (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha amazing trolling i hope you get those pictures up soon


----------



## CW Jones (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahahaha I just read this entire thread! NO ONE IS HELPING YOU!!!!

How dumb could you possibly be Roy?!?!?! she is going to be SOOO pissed at you, and I how she kicks your A$$


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2009)

Only thing funnier than the OP is the people who actually believe this is for real.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 23, 2009)

Do I need a special cable to transfer the images to my computer?  I was at the store and saw USB cables with gold connectors, the salesman said this makes the cable work better so you get a better signal.  I haven't found one for the iPhone yet, but if I'm going to eek out every little bit of quality, I'm wondering if this is something I should use.  

I told someone this and they suggested something called munster cable, looking for good advice on how to proceed.

I'll have a picture of my rig up in a few days, it's coming together real nice!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2009)

You only get 1/2 as many megapixels with the silver connector.  You HAVE to get the gold.  Make sure you buy it from a BestBuy.  The ones on newegg (which are cheaper) are a FAR lesser grade and will only get you about 3/4 of the megapixels.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 23, 2009)

manaheim said:


> You only get 1/2 as many megapixels with the silver connector. You HAVE to get the gold. Make sure you buy it from a BestBuy. The ones on newegg (which are cheaper) are a FAR lesser grade and will only get you about 3/4 of the megapixels.


 

There are the Super cables that allow USB2 connections to transfer at USB3a speeds as well. They are the gold plated, platnum plated, copper/zink core connectors. The way they can increase speed is they are so low in resistance. Not only will he get full megapixels from the camera / phone transferred to the computer, but they will be at the faster download rate. He could even run tethered to the computer and have absolutely no download lag they are so fast. Almost as good as movie mode but you get the full resolution pictures at the max megapixel count, instead of the low mega pixel rate you get with normal cables.

That would be the only way you could really use the Iphone and have comparable pictures to a pro camera. I even think I saw a cable that did the USB3a speed that connected to an Ipod. Instead of storing them on a laptop tethered, he could use an Ipod for storage with the increased download speed of USB3a.

Also if you do the LED lights and bracket, make sure you get the White Balanced LED lights. The inexpensive ones put off a blue hue and will ruin the pictures. They make LED lights that are White Balanced. They will have a "WB" on the package. Also there is a trick with the Blue lights if you already have them. If you use Lithium Hydroxycide batteries the lights will run brighter and be more white than blue (but not totally white as the WB rated lights). They do this because they put out 1.6 volts instead of the normal 1.5 volts (per battery). That little extra kick helps them burn brighter. I have only seen them in photo stores sold for the high end pro flashes though. Might be hard to find.

Also, since your using continious lights (LED lights), you really should get some kind of diffuser. Geri Fung Shay makes a very large variety of diffusers including a new variable model. This one is really cool as you can adjust its effect so if you have a flash or continious light that you can't adjust power you can adjust the reflectance of the variable diffuser. But again it's meant for pros. I have not tried it yet as I don't have enough experience with continious light yet. But was thinking it would help. Geri Fung Shei is very well known for his light modifiers. Good stuff!

Good luck.

Hey don't forget after your first wedding. Get you sister to sign a recipt. Even if she doesn't pay you, make one out and have her sign it (make it for more than $500 though). You can use it to join North American Professional Photographers Association at a major discount (since you will be a pro now). It's a really big deal. Can get leads to mree events, huge discounts on magazines, and free gear given away all the time to memeber for testing by the major manufacturers. They also give you your own personal web site to host your "Pro" shots. Works great for getting new leads and big paying events. Especially if there are not too many members near you. You also get to use the "Pro" access to H&B Photo and Video. Not allowed to say, but the discounts are big!! If you have not heard of them. They are the biggest photo store in North America based in New York. They are the major sponsor to NAPPA. That is one of the biggest things I like about being a member of NAPPA. The discounts are huge!!!:thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 23, 2009)

If you paint the cables red they will work better because RED STUFF GOES FFFFASTAHH...

WWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHH!


----------



## RThomas (Jul 24, 2009)

Construction of my rig is well underway.  I think I can cancel renting the worksite lights, I found some sweet lights at Harbor Freight that I'm building into it:







I'll post more pics of my progress this weekend as I go.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 24, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Newsflash!  I just read that the new iPhone has a lens by Carl Zeiss and that he makes very good ones!  This should cover my needs if I understand right!
> 
> I wanted the new one so I can do video, now I can have my sister pay for the upgrade!  Thanks guys, if it hadn't been for all your help, I might have made a big mistake, but now I know what I need to do.



News Flash, Carl Zeiss is a company that produces some of the worlds best lenses, and some of the worlds cheapest and worst lenses. Take a guess which one is in your iPhone.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Do I need a special cable to transfer the images to my computer?  I was at the store and saw USB cables with gold connectors, the salesman said this makes the cable work better so you get a better signal.  I haven't found one for the iPhone yet, but if I'm going to eek out every little bit of quality, I'm wondering if this is something I should use.
> 
> I told someone this and they suggested something called munster cable, looking for good advice on how to proceed.
> 
> I'll have a picture of my rig up in a few days, it's coming together real nice!



You have to e-mail them to yourself.  That's why there is not cable.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 26, 2009)

I took a couple more pics:








They're kinda blurry, I don't think my iPhone has a micro lens.  I'll see if I can find my other camera to get some better shots tomorrow.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 26, 2009)

I bet his "other" camera is a Canon 1ds Mk IV Pre-Production model lol and we will all be like :O
and he'll be like 8-D


----------



## itznfb (Jul 26, 2009)

it'd be more realistic to say his other camera is a juicy juice box.


----------



## CW Jones (Jul 26, 2009)

itznfb said:


> it'd be more realistic to say his other camera is a juicy juice box.



ahahahaha omg that is just AMAZING :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 26, 2009)

lolz

Dude... Juicy Juice fricken ROCKS.  Nectar of the gods.

You know what's cool?  Get a Juicy Juice box and put it in the freezer.  Pull it out about 30-60 mins before you want it, then cut the top open and mash up the inside slushy stuff and eat it with a spoon.  Juicy Juice slush.  AWESOME.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 27, 2009)

your pro rig is coming along VERY well!
that thing will look *great* at a wedding...i would recommend adapting some kind of shoulder harness so you can wear it like a cage, and still be able to dance and take pics and eat cake and punch yourself.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

If it a formal wedding, you might want to consider painting it all black, otherwise, what the heck.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 27, 2009)

Shoulder harness, I can do that, awesome idea.  Right now, it's pretty white.  I thought that looked cool, but maybe I should paint it per the suggestion.  Here's the type of construction I'm doing right now, this is the juncture to the diffuser:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Shoulder harness, I can do that, awesome idea.  Right now, it's pretty white.  I thought that looked cool, but maybe I should paint it per the suggestion.  Here's the type of construction I'm doing right now, this is the juncture to the diffuser:





Yes Ladies and Gentlemen I do believe that the mystery of this thread has been solved with the above image. Draw your attention to the amber filled bottle in the background.  The poster has just been identified as Otis Camble currently residing in the Mayberry County Jail. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 27, 2009)

tis guy is a legend.. i now actually look forward to his final product  i genuinely think this will turn out great, i like the fact he is making this himself just to give us a trollin good time lol
his images will still turn out Low quality (wont say rubbish as every other aspect maybe spot on except the IQ tbh...)
But i wanna see this rig.. maybe he can tell us how he made it then we will all try make one


----------



## itznfb (Jul 27, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy i make camera


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 28, 2009)

He is just stringing us along. He keeps posting close ups of the "RIG" he is making.

Should rename this post "As TPF Turns". 

Maybe we need to make a Troll of the year award. We will name it after him since he's been so well taken. 

Wonder if this is some psychological study he's doing for school.  And we are just his "test subjects".


----------



## RThomas (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys!  Sorry about the wait, I finished the rig!  I had to spend some time with the wiring to get it right, it's really tricky.  Benhasajeep told me about diffusers, so I had to learn a lot about those.  I couldn't find the Geri Fung Shay company he told me about on googel, but I called the camera store and they had a website.  

I called the number and it was some wedding photographer guy, I think I got the wrong place.   I'm guessing someone has to be pretty hobby at it if they specialize in weddings only LOL so I didn't listen too much to him, but I think he liked my idea about the iPhone because he talked a lot.

So I had to go out on my own to learn about diffusers for real and found out that they're BIG lights!  This totally tied in with what I learned from you guys about how the iPhone doesn't do well in the dark, so I did a lot of work.  I've got some experience with electronics, so I knew I could solve this problem.  The guy on the phone said something about color temperature and I saw all the paper cones and stuff on the lights, so I went to the home improvement store and found a lightbulb that doesn't get too hot so it won't burn the paper.  I got a socket and put it into the frame and ran some speaker wire through it for power.  It looks kinda weird when I turn it on and I need a lot of 9 volt batteries, but I'm going to make a box or something to hold them.  SORRY, I didn't get a pic of it with the big diffuser running yet, I will try to after the wedding for sure, I don't think I have enough time before, it's getting BUSY!

So I read this thread over and over again, and one thing you guys kept saying over and over was that the camera doesn't do well in the dark like I said, especially after my first demonstration photo, so I have FIXED THAT!  I put a lot of lights on it that I can turn on and off to get the right shot.  I have a spot light that makes faces SUPER bright!  Here is a picture taken in a DARK room (I always hear people talking about those with cameras so I blocked a lot of windows) of my friend Brian.  Notice that his face is perfectly illuminated!:





I also put in a pair of LED lamps for general lighting if the room isn't bright enough but I don't need the diffuser.  It's the one I showed here:




That's the white light, and I also have one with all RED LEDs so I can get rid of red eye (not pictured).

Here is a picture of it in a not-dark room so you can see how much better the lights make it:





Someone said that the pictures were blurry, so I made it so the iPhone is in an anti-vibration cradle.  Here is a normal lighting picture of another friend, Nathan.  I can tell he thinks that this is a good idea too because he always has a smile when I show up to show him my progress.  Check out the sharp edges!  :





I also put in a range scope so I can frame the shots perfectly because I can't zoom, I will have it there too. Not shown here (the second picture is old) is that I followed gryphonslair99's advice and painted it black so it will look professional. I can't wait to show you guys!

I'm uploading the pictures of the rig right now, but it's taking a long time for some reason.  I don't really know how to use my other camera too good, I think it is wasting a lot of space.  That's one of the reasons I like the iPhone, the pictures are perfect size.  I hope to have pictures of the rig up right away, thank you for your patience and all your help!  You guys are awesome!

 This is going to be the best wedding ever, and we'll have the pictures to proof it!


----------



## RThomas (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry about the big size of the picture, I hope the website can fix it.  I don't really use this camera too often because it's kinda bulky, so I don't know how to adjust it.  

Here is a picture from the back so you can see the phone in camera mode and see the spotlight totally working:





I have it bungied to the anti-vibraiton platform pretty strong so it won't fall off.

Here is a picture of the rig straight on:




In the top left corner you can see the scopefinder I can use for long distance pictures.  It helps me frame shots that need to be centered on things that are very small or far away.

On the top right is the diffuser I told you about.  It looks kinda funny when it's on, but I didn't have the battery pack done yet so I have it off right now.

The bright light is the spot light that makes faces look super nice!  I had it on and shining at the camera so you can really see it working.  Below that on both sides are the general lights I use, the one on the left is white and the one on the right is red to eliminate red eye.

In the very middle is the camera platform.  I used bungy straps / rubber bands to mount the platform so the iPhone is like it is on a SteadiCam.  You can see the otp of it poking out the top with the lens in the top left corner just above the platform.

Finally, I put the logo of the website and the URL at the bottom so you guys get all the credit for your awesome help this last week!  I'm going to tell everyone about all the cool tips you gave and you should have new members coming soon from the wedding party to thank you too if I play my cards right.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 28, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Sorry about the big size of the picture, I hope the website can fix it.  I don't really use this camera too often because it's kinda bulky, so I don't know how to adjust it.
> 
> Here is a picture from the back so you can see the phone in camera mode and see the spotlight totally working:
> 
> ...



Oh man you are now my hero, oh god!
I still hope your not serious but your a hero eitherway  P.s. His friend "Brian" is RThomas... look at the ring, hand and arm, same on his friend brian and on pic of him showing the holder...

You rule! You could go into production of selling these mounts for the iphone.. could be successful

Also love the sticker!!


----------



## CW Jones (Jul 28, 2009)

Your a GOD hahahaha


----------



## itznfb (Jul 28, 2009)

wow...
that just took this forum to an entirely new level of retarded.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 28, 2009)

omfg wow.

well, I needed a laugh.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ohh....Ohhh......OHHHH Dude........Dude............You know what you should do.  You should reverse engineer this real quick so you could hold you camera and look like you know what you are doing and  then use the camera as a remote for the iPhone. That would be totally rad man!!!!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 29, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:  Man I don't know who you are but this is absolutely hilarious.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

The pictures from the phone still need alot of work.  But, now that I have seen the finished product.  I take my hate off, and salute you.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 29, 2009)

DEFINITELY weding ready!
those pics will certainly keep up with those of a pro wedding photog.
coffee filter diffuser FTW!!1!

does brian's beard naturally grow to the right?

keep posting. i can;t wait.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 29, 2009)

This guy is definitely taking the piss, he has a Nikon d90 
(thats what he used to take the pics of the iPhone.)
Troll failed
But the troll made and epic gadget therefore Troll wins, Keep feeding the troll!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 29, 2009)

if that's the case he should learn how to use it...those pics are garbage.
look at the noise!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 29, 2009)

hes on 6400 ISO thats why 
he's trying to make it look like he's rubbish. No one with a "Friend" called brian with a beard like that can be taken seriously


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 29, 2009)

lol good call.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 29, 2009)

Is the other cam I used any good?  I got it as a present but thought it was probably old because it's so big.  I have a couple like that, if they're so good, why can't I make pictures small enough to fit on my screen?! LOL stop pulling my leg guys


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol man your so funny 
Just incase you somehow really are being serious...

Yes, Nikon D90 is one of the newest cameras released
learn to use it, or if your messing with us, great introduction but show us your REAL shots


----------



## table1349 (Jul 29, 2009)

RThomas said:


> Is the other cam I used any good?  I got it as a present but thought it was probably old because it's so big.  I have a couple like that, if they're so good, why can't I make pictures small enough to fit on my screen?! LOL stop pulling my leg guys



With thinking like this it's no wonder that California is undeniably the most screwed up state in the Union.  Dude, maybe you should give your invention to Arnold.  That way they could balance the budget.:lmao::mrgreen::lmao:


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 29, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> RThomas said:
> 
> 
> > Is the other cam I used any good?  I got it as a present but thought it was probably old because it's so big.  I have a couple like that, if they're so good, why can't I make pictures small enough to fit on my screen?! LOL stop pulling my leg guys
> ...



Wow... your gear list <3<3<3<3


----------



## RThomas (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys!  I'm back!  I wanted to show some more pics but the battery on the other camera died because I think I used cheap AA batteries.  It's actually kinda gross in there, I think theres some acid that spilled LOLOL I think I might need to get rid of it.

I found another old cam my wife got me a few months ago, I don't know if it's any good, but I played with it and figured out how to get smaller pictures so it must be better than I thought, ha ha.  First, I had my little sister take a picture of me with my rig next to my friend Brian because someone said he was me.  Boy, this other camera is a clunker, she can barely fit her hands around it!:







You can see that I now have a shoulder strap so I can wear it at the wedding and still have my hands free to drink and things like that.  Thank you for the idea, SrBiscuit!  It is very comfortable and can also pull motorcycles.

Here is a picture of it now with the strap on a table.  The iPhone has a sticker with blue flowers on it so I can recognize it if it gets stolen by another photographer or something, you can see some of them in the next shot:






The next two pictures I wanted to show a close up of me with the harness on.  You can see it really fits nicely, and I can totally control the "take picture" button on the phone because it's right where I can see it.  I had my sister hold the camera so I could be in the picture.





I don't know what button she pressed for the next shot but I thought it looked cool so I put it up here too.  I think the camera is broken or something because there aren't any colors, so I'll probably have to get rid of this piece of junk too.






At least I have ONE good rig, all because of you guys.  Thanks again!  The wedding is in just a few days, I get to fly back home to LA for it, wish me luck!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 29, 2009)

"Man is the noblest work of God..... Well now who figured that out???"

"Man is the only animal that blushes. Or needs to."

                    "I believe that our Heavenly Father created the monkey because                      he was disappointed in man."

"In discarding the monkey and substituting man, our Father                      in Heaven did the monkey an undeserved injustice."

"Such is the human race. Often it does seem such a pity that                      Noah and his party did not miss the boat."

"It's a great place to live, but I wouldn't want to visit there."                      (on Los Angeles)

- Mark Twain  :mrgreen:


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 29, 2009)

This guy really isn't joking is he? :S
Uh if you want to get rid of that ol' honker of a camera (nikon d90) ill pay postage on it ? 
I know your joking about getting rid of it, You look like a photographer...
You must be messing with us, Your friend brian looks... unique...
 when are you gunna come clean about you torlling us? I really want to know if your being serious or not...
Im putting my money on your not being serious... but hey, you never know...
You seem like a genius building that contraption for the iphone...
It is certainly unique


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2009)

This would probably be funnier if it wasn't SO over the top ridiculous.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah it's kinda lost traction now after the "i have a d90...is it good?...its big so it must be old."

you over did it dude...dang...i was having fun too. 

go make a new profile, and try again. :thumbup:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hung yourself dude! Now I'm just bored.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 30, 2009)

The D90 got a little messy from the corroded battery, so I chucked it, but I have this Cannon I used for the last couple pictures.  Maybe I can figure out a way to put it on my rig for some of the shots if you guys think that would help.  

Heading to the airport!


----------



## CW Jones (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha he is going to come back and post wedding pictures that are amazing and taken by a D1 or D5 haha


----------



## table1349 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## UUilliam (Aug 3, 2009)

No updates? 

When is your "wedding"


----------



## RThomas (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind wishes!

There was a problem at the airport and almost almost disaster!  As you all know, I've been doing a lot of driving the last few days, but I needed to catch a flight to LAX to get there for the wedding.  The rig was done, everything was perfect, but...  

So I got to the airport and checked my luggage.  I brought along my other cameras and stuff because someone here said they might not be worthless, but I just chucked them into my checked bags.  The iRig, on the other hand, I didn't want to trust to the throwers who chuck bags around, so I wore it around my neck.

Once we were checked in and the bags were heading off to certain doom, I began wandering the concourse and decided to do some photography to refine my technique.  I spent some time getting the check-in counters, the TSA booth where they take the checked luggage, the security doors, the neat keypads and stuff by the doors to the tower, stuff like that.

Out of nowhere, some guy in a security uniform shows up and yells "what are you doing?" and I swung around to show him real fast and he yelled and there was a scuffle and I don't know what happened next. 

There was a lot of noise and stuff, and long story short, they confiscated my setup for a while.  They kept saying it was a security thing, but I think they're just photographers who wanted to steal my sweet rig.  They kept asking what it was and didn't seem to believe me when I told them, I think they were just impressed.  They wanted to know about the wires and stuff and when I offered to show them they got all nervous, but finally they x-rayed it and decided to let me through.  Good thing I carried it on, btw, they lost the bag that had the Nikon and the Cannon eos.

It was a GREAT wedding!  I got a lot of comments about the rig, and lots of questions.  There were a couple of jokers saying funny stuff like "You're kidding" and "this is a terrible idea" and stuff, I guess they must read the same humor magazines as you guys lol.

My sister cried when I showed her the pictures, I think she was really moved.  I can't wait to print these off at WalMart so I can present her with her very own album!  

I'll try and get some pics up onto the internets as soon as possible, but I'm going on a trip real soon so I don't know when I can get them up onto a servers.

Thanks again!


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, this stopped being cute and funny a while ago.  :er:


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz.... >snort<


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 4, 2009)

yawn.

you blew it.:thumbdown:


----------



## DRB022 (Aug 5, 2009)

Why do people like you even join a photography site? You're obviously just here to piss people off because you can't be serious about this. Why don't you find a better use of your time? Take up a hobby or something...


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 5, 2009)

C'mon man.. This is forum never gets trolled. Don't ruin it now.


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 5, 2009)

Good god he's serious.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 5, 2009)

lol wish I had the patients to read through all the replies. That would be an awesome joke to play on someone. Pull out your cell phone and say where should we start hahaha. Might have to try that one.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

PhilGarber said:


> Good god he's serious.



Nah hes really not...
one set of images were taken by a Nikon D90
and the last set were taken with a Canon 5D MKII
and i wonder what other camera's he has, no matter what anyone says.. you dont get that for a present unless your friends and family are royalty or celebs


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2009)

DRB022 said:


> Why do people like you even join a photography site? You're obviously just here to piss people off. Why don't you find a better use of your time? Take up a hobby or something...


 


I need to add to the pact, "I will not be suckered in by obvious joke trolls".


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 5, 2009)

manaheim said:


> DRB022 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people like you even join a photography site? You're obviously just here to piss people off. Why don't you find a better use of your time? Take up a hobby or something...
> ...




hey, we played along, we never feed him 
we just played along with him... we... trolled the troll
when you feed the troll is when you get angry and SHOUT AT HIM

p.s. nice new Avatar


----------



## RThomas (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, you've been a great audience!  Remember to tip your waitresses, folks!


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh, Best intro in the history of TPF
I say on my own behalf, Your welcome back 
Id liek to see some shots from your Real cameras, but that is one seriously smart rig you built


----------

